# DW's custom Rupes



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So for Waxstock we have a Rupes custom sprayed ...so for those that were not there here are a few pics


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Looked very nice in the flesh WHIZZER :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Very cool!

How many offers did you get for it??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looked awesome mate


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sicskate said:


> Very cool!
> 
> How many offers did you get for it??


Quite a few but we "might" just give it away later in the year haven't quite decided yet :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I take it it was you we were talking to whizz? Was with odk dan and my mate bought a torch lol


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Now that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Kimo said:


> I take it it was you we were talking to whizz? Was with odk dan and my mate bought a torch lol


It was indeed :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

This is cool


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

never used a machine polisher but that does look nice man


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Agree with Muzzer it was stunning in the flesh. Loved the colour of the blue and the detail in it was amazing. Was good to meet you Whizzer and I'm happy with my F1 lenser :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

macca666 said:


> Agree with Muzzer it was stunning in the flesh. Loved the colour of the blue and the detail in it was amazing. Was good to meet you Whizzer and I'm happy with my F1 lenser :thumb:


the F1 lenser is a cracking torch as are most of them but that's my go to one now !:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> the F1 lenser is a cracking torch as are most of them but that's my go to one now !:thumb:


As you said in your sales pitch to me :lol::lol:

Thanks again for the advice and help etc. it makes a difference and probably swayed me to buy as I wasn't sure before speaking to you :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Quite a few but we "might" just give it away later in the year haven't quite decided yet :thumb:


A 12 days of Christmas prize maybe.....?:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wylie coyote said:


> A 12 days of Christmas prize maybe.....?:


who knows


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

That's looks awsome! I will not even use it


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks all we can get these done ( can be your own design ) just let us know if you are interested and we will pass details onto the Paint shop


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Thanks all we can get these done ( can be your own design ) just let us know if you are interested and we will pass details onto the Paint shop


Don't tell me that, my bank balance is already taking a pretty substantial hit with our first grandchild on the way, arranging to have my DA painted would finish it off :lol:


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks pretty cool couldn't work out what it was for a minute though, shame on me!


----------

